# Estação Chaves-Aeródromo IM



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Set 2011 às 19:41)

Hoje decidi ir à procura da estação do IM de Chaves, não foi dificil de encontrar, é logo visível à entrada do Aeródromo... Fiquei surpreso pelo estado da mesma, está bem tratada e limpa!

*Video:*


*Fotos:*















































Estavam a preparar o espaço para um aparato novo, vê-se nas fotos (última à esquerda), mas não faço ideia do que seja.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Set 2011 às 22:25)

Ena, acho que foi uma das estação mais bem instaladas que vi, tá num autêntico descampado a nível do solo, para o frio não há nada melhor. Excelente.


----------



## Puma (18 Set 2011 às 22:57)

Flaviense21 os meus parabéns pela excelente reportagem de mais uma estação meteorológica do IM.


----------



## Beaufort (19 Set 2011 às 00:24)

Flaviense21: Estavam a preparar o espaço para um aparato novo, vê-se nas fotos (última à esquerda), mas não faço ideia do que seja.
__________________

É um sensor de temperatura do ar junto à superfície/solo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Set 2011 às 09:35)

Beaufort disse:


> Flaviense21: Estavam a preparar o espaço para um aparato novo, vê-se nas fotos (última à esquerda), mas não faço ideia do que seja.
> __________________
> 
> É um sensor de temperatura do ar junto à superfície/solo



Obrigado!


----------



## AnDré (19 Set 2011 às 10:06)

Boa reportagem Flaviense21!

De facto a EMA parece estar impecável.
É a primeira vez que vejo um sensor de temperatura do ar junto solo tão bem identificado.


----------



## Z13 (19 Set 2011 às 12:16)

Assim dá gosto conhecer as EMA's deste país!

Estimadas e impecáveis!

Parabéns para Chaves!


----------



## actioman (19 Set 2011 às 14:31)

Beaufort disse:


> Flaviense21: Estavam a preparar o espaço para um aparato novo, vê-se nas fotos (última à esquerda), mas não faço ideia do que seja.
> __________________
> 
> É um sensor de temperatura do ar junto à superfície/solo





AnDré disse:


> Boa reportagem Flaviense21!
> 
> De facto a EMA parece estar impecável.
> É a primeira vez que vejo um sensor de temperatura do ar junto solo tão bem identificado.



Sim de facto é onde estão as várias sondas de temperatura;

a  5cm do solo
a –5cm,
a –10cm,
a -20cm,
a -50cm
e a –100cm

A questão de as identificarem melhor, é essencialmente para estarem mais visíveis. Pois por descuido, por vezes sofrem "acidentes". Seja no corte da cobertura herbácea ou mesmo no caminhar pelo parque de instrumentos. 

Obrigado ao Flaviense21 por ter trazido até nós mais uma EMA do IM!


----------

